# 2009 Jetta sportwagon 5 speed 2.5L , Check engine light



## DubsonDeck (Jul 21, 2010)

purchased this car 2 months ago,,, ran great until 2 weeks ago.
1st issue, i was accelarating on the hwy and the car started to jerk. the dashboard lit up and the EPC and engine light came on. took it the shop... outcome was the Crank postion sensor.

the car ran great for a day and then the check engine light came back on when i started the vehicle, the check engine light flashed for about ten seconds and went solid. i took it back to the shop and it was pulling numerous mis-fires, cylinder 1, 4 & 5... replaced coil packs for 1, 4 and 5 and all the spark plugs. 

The check engine agian comes on, flashes for Ten seconds and goes solid. I take it back to the shop, and clean the injectors. Car runs fine for a couple of hours and the check engine light is back on. 

I had a friend plug in his OBDII scanner today and it still shows misfires on cynlinder 1 & 4. it also shows that there is somthing wrong with the Fuel system. (I have smelled Gas on a couple of start ups since these problems came up). It showed that the LT SEC FT was at -100.00%
I know this is an issue because the numbers all should be close to 0.0

I've also noticed that my gas mileage has been horrible since the problems started.

So... what could it be.... Fuel pressure regulator? , need new injectors? 

any help would be greatly appreciated.... The car only has 69K 

thanks 
:beer:


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

change the fuel filter


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I start with the throttle body.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Why would throttle body give misfires though? I've had two go on me and have never had a misfire code when they've went. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> Why would throttle body give misfires though? I've had two go on me and have never had a misfire code when they've went.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


TLDR original post lol... I saw "epc lights up" lol i agree likely isn't the t/b


----------



## DubsonDeck (Jul 21, 2010)

check engine light still comes on... got some opinons from a couple of mechanics and they recommend putting in a new fuel pump. 

thats the plan.....


----------

